# DIY - Black Grill / $7 / 10 minutes / (FULLY REVERSIBLE)



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Alright this is my first DIY, so forgive me if it is not the greatest. 
But let me tell you, in a way this is the best DIY you will find.

First, an introduction to Plasti-Dip. 
This is a spray on rubber. It comes in different colors and forms. 
You can buy it in paint cans and dip tools, etc. in it. 
You can purchase it at any Home Depot, Lowes, Ace Hardware, Pep Boys, etc. 
I forget the _exact_ price but it should be around $7 if not less.
This Plasti-Dip is fully reversible because it just peels off. I know from experience. 
The first time I did this, I totally botched my upper chrome pieces.

*Materials Needed:*
1 can of Plasti-Dip (black) 
1 Torx #20 
Some newspaper or boxes


















*Steps:*
1) Remove upper trim pieces with the Torx 20 screw








2) Use 1 finger to push the clip up and a different finger to pull out the grill from that point.
Do that on the top left & top right corners. Then do the 1 on each side. After the grill is 
halfway out, there is a middle clip at the very top of the grill. Again, push with 1 finger
and pull the _entire_ grill with the other hand. (DONT WORRY ABOUT THE BOTTOM CLIPS)








3) Repeat for the other grill








4) GENTLY lift the chrome tabs up while pulling on the chrome to let it free of the black gills 
(I broke a couple of black tabs that hold in the chrome, but dont worry because there are
like 8 million other tabs to keep it on)








5) Do that to the other grill

6) Clean all the chrome with a little H2O








7) Lay out a box/newspaper and place the pieces on it









8) Shake the Plasti-Dip can VIGOROUSLY for ~1:00 minute

9) Spray from about 6-12" away in 1 swipe, make sure you DONT GO OVER A SECTION AGAIN! ONLY 1 LAYER Otherwise you get bubbles and lumps and it turns out 
terrible (good news is, if that does happen, it peels off)









10) Let dry for a couple of hours and that it! :thumbup:









*If it looks a little thin and you can kind of see through it, *
11) Wait 30 minutes after applying the first coat
12) Like the first coat, apply one swipe of spray
-WARNING- It will look like it has a bunch of bumps, and you will think that you just ruined it, BUT you didnt. It will dry smooth.

*BEFORE & AFTER:*



































































Written by: Andyffer


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Damn, thats some good stuff


----------



## ShaneChilds (Nov 29, 2008)

Great Write-Up!! :thumbup:


----------



## NBT E39 (Apr 19, 2008)

niiiiiice


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

looks good, nice work


----------



## mpa90 (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks great!
Any info. on how the grill is holding up?


----------



## kushy (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks good. I might end up doing this to my black X3, but I'd really like to know how often you have to touch it up.


----------



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

did this to my 325i and it worked out great... the all black wasnt really for me so i pulled off the outer layer of black covering the chrome and left the slits black and its looks crazy nice... great write up.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

This is good for chrome window trim?


----------



## JayCee_53 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice... Will Try Soon.. Props on the write Up...


----------



## taylormiles (Dec 24, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> This is good for chrome window trim?


Yes that's one of the most popular uses. Best part is, if you get tired of shadowline you can just peel it off and be back to chrome. Plastidip is so awesome.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## danigurl519 (Mar 30, 2009)

that looks great!


----------



## scotte36 (Jul 11, 2006)

So what happens when you get a stone chip on it and you wash it does it start to peel off then?seeing you say you can just peel it off.

I am not getting how this stuff just peels off...................if you spray it on wouldnt you want it on there permantly? does it say surface needs to be sanded back at all?

cheers scott


----------



## jackrules (Jan 11, 2008)

Can I switch back to chrome after I put the black grill on. I like both looks, so I would just switch between the two colors every couple months.

2nd, I have an E36, I assume the DIY is the same for the E36


----------



## xecure (Feb 10, 2009)

jackrules said:


> Can I switch back to chrome after I put the black grill on. I like both looks, so I would just switch between the two colors every couple months.
> 
> 2nd, I have an E36, I assume the DIY is the same for the E36


it should be. the taking the grill part of might be different but it should work the same.


----------



## Angeleus (May 23, 2006)

wow nice write up. do you know how well it holds up on different materials?


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have done stuff like this for decades. I find the front of the car is prone to paint chipping - especially something that is not powder coated or baked on (and even that has problems). My solution is to use electrical tape. I have had it on my cars for over 7 years with no problems. Pretty much guaranteed not to chip. Piece of cake if you take the grills out like this (yes, you need the wide stuff for the mustache on the e90). Yes, there is a small seam at the two bottom corners of the grill, but you have to look very, very close to see them).

Fully reversible. I like electrical tape better than the blackout tape as it is more flexible.

Enjoy!


----------



## E36Shikara (Apr 16, 2007)

chaz58 said:


> I have done stuff like this for decades. I find the front of the car is prone to paint chipping - especially something that is not powder coated or baked on (and even that has problems). My solution is to use electrical tape. I have had it on my cars for over 7 years with no problems. Pretty much guaranteed not to chip. Piece of cake if you take the grills out like this (yes, you need the wide stuff for the mustache on the e90). Yes, there is a small seam at the two bottom corners of the grill, but you have to look very, very close to see them).
> 
> Fully reversible. I like electrical tape better than the blackout tape as it is more flexible.
> 
> Enjoy!


Electrical tape??? Do you have some pics for us to see this?


----------



## Flatman (Apr 25, 2008)

e36shikara said:


> electrical tape??? Do you have some pics for us to see this?


+1


----------

